# layout on a hill



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

As some of you know, I am chomping at the bit to start my first "outdoor" layout. The intended location on my property is on the side of a hill. The pitch of this hill is an increase in elevation of approx 3 feet every 10. My front lawn will be ground zero with a stone wall forming the first step or terrace. The first step is only 18 inches deep and is currently a flower bed. The next step/ terrace is where I intend to run the train. It iis currently close to 9 feet into the hill with a 30 inch high wall on the back or uphill side. I'm considering either a dog bone or figure 8 layout. The 8 would necessitate some careful grading, but enhance the appearance with a height variation. Any and all advise appreciated. I have to tell you guys that sharing ideas here is a wonderful thing and I do appreciate all those who take the time to respond.
Don 
http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/...son030.jpg


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

What is wrong with a layout on a hill?










It just requires a few trestles to turn around.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Also, take a look at Ray Dunakin's web site - http://www.raydunakin.com/. His is also built into a hillside. Tom Speer's Hard Rock & Dynamite RR is another line that comes to mind for effective use of a sloping yard. He's been in _Garden Railways_ a few times, but I can't find anything online. 

Later, 

K


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

It helps to be part mountain goat to traverse Dick's (Richard's) layout. 
Pics here - http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/...=slideshow 

Of course, the Woodland Railway (built by Kevin and his dad) is no slouch either with a 6% grade (I dubbed "old gear grinder") - 
http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/...=slideshow 

-Brian


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice photos, everyone! BTW, I've seen Jim Strong's garden railroad and it is great. The hill just adds to the excitement. 

I've been able to build a 30X15 garden RR in my back yard but have a hill that is very steep (requiring steps) on the side of the house. The width is only about 15 feet but the hill is about 50 feet from top to bottom (like a narrow rectangle with the long sides being the hill). While all of the photos thus far in this post are great hill solvers, I've yet to see any hill layout that would succeed in the configuration I just mentioned. It would have to be entirely comprised of switchbacks. The other option would be a sort of leaning helix. The third option would be to convert it all to a cog center rail. 

I for one would be interested in seeing anyone's garden RR that surmounted this challenge!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
Wow! I knew you had some excellent trestles but...._wow!_ That's a seriously nice hillside layout!


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 
That layout is spectacular!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Dave


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Neato I only wish i had the scenery or landscape to do what you guys have done on "hillsides" and such. I just have a flatland tipical of kansas and west ne. flatlands!! But I am going to start adding something out there other than just running trains roundy round!! Hah LOL The Rega

Crazy Train Guy's Garden Railroad Channel - live streaming video powered by Livestream


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Sailbode
My layout is on a slight hillside and it is great. I have about a 5' difference from the lowest to highest point. Many guys have flat layouts where they need to bring in tons of dirt and stone to make elevations, you already have it. Sure there are many challenges the biggest for me being trying to keep a manageable grade but that can be overcome by adding track. A hilly layout I think is more realistic to prototype since we "need" to make cuts, dig tunnels and build trestles etc... VS flat landers building that stough to add interest. Plan on where you want the train to go and decide whether you want to get there with switch backs or loops for continuous operation. 
The best part about working with a hillside is that you can see the trains closer to eye level instead of looking down at the ground. 
Check out my layout under the whimsical forum "hauling leaves" Still lots to do with portals, bridges and such but you will get the idea. 
Todd


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Don,

After the disappointing results from my first layout I rebuilt it and posted a topic on it awhile back:

http://www.mylargescale.com/archive...C_ID=38682

My home and layout are on a hill with about a 25% grade. Admittedly I tend to think two dimensional and there is not a lot of imagination in my layouts. I build wide to catch any trains that may derail (rather than prototypical where an acorn might cause a loco or train to fall 6 feet to the ground). There also is no contact by the tracks with the ground which significantly reduces or eliminates problems related to mud and other ground based contaminants. 

My motto is "if it is green, kill it."









Others have built magnificent layouts and I really enjoy seeing them. My layouts are built with a focus on minimum labor to build it and minimum labor to maintain it.

Jerry


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

this layout is just up the street from me and is all uphill 



http://www.nmgrr.com/Member%20layou...verall.JPG


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Guys, 

I would LOVE to have hill or two to work with! Mine is pretty flat (in fact I had to make my own "mountain"!) 

Rich


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is what Roy and Eileen Heughins did with their steep backyard grade.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have talked to Roy so many times at THE BIG TRAIN SHOW. This is the first time I have seen his layout. WOW I wish he would post more pictures on MLS somewhere.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 05 Nov 2009 05:35 PM 
This is what Roy and Eileen Heughins did with their steep backyard grade.




I would love to see how he handled the curves or switchbacks at the end of the straights.

Jerry


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 06 Nov 2009 07:30 AM 
Posted By toddalin on 05 Nov 2009 05:35 PM 
This is what Roy and Eileen Heughins did with their steep backyard grade.




I would love to see how he handled the curves or switchbacks at the end of the straights.

Jerry



4'-8' diameter curves to bring the trains around. Roy primarily runs B'mann Shays that can negotiate the tight curves.

More pics at the link:

http://socalgrs.com/Heughins.htm


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 06 Nov 2009 11:07 AM 
4'-8' diameter curves to bring the trains around. Roy primarily runs B'mann Shays that can negotiate the tight curves.

More pics at the link:

http://socalgrs.com/Heughins.htm


That would be quite a layout to see and appreciate.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

time for a little scratchbuilding?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mik,

You have obviously put a lot of thought and effort into your layout and it shows.

Very nicely done,

Jerry


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

This time of year I have to deal with up to a foot of leaves piling up on the track. I can clean off the ground level track and its covered the next day. Since the area is also sloped, I'm adding new sections with the basic 2x6 structure I read about on Family Garden Trains. The result is not nearly as elegant as the trestles seen here, but at least I will be able to run trains in the fall. 

This is a good article for beginners who want a raised railroad, and it has a template you can download for cutting the curves. http://www.btcomm.com/trains/primer/fence_posts/fence_posts.htm


----------

